# Chicago IL "Lola" 2 year old female



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

See Petfinder page for shelter contact info: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Ringwood, IL | Lola

Lola
2 year old female
"This lovely girl was rescued by a very caring truck driver who saw her being neglected and abused, living in a ‘lot’ where cars were locked up. He tried to get the owner to take proper care of her, even getting her medicine, but he refused. She was even observed being kicked by the lot owners’ children. Lola’s ear infections were so severe that from shaking her head so much, and her ears hitting the cars, it split the tops of her ears. The lot owner also would breed her repeatedly to his 2 males and when she couldn’t produce anymore, he cared even less about her. So much so that he finally relinquished her to that wonderful truck driver. He took her for treatment and got her spayed. He was taking her with him in his truck everywhere until he could find a rescue to take her in. She is 2 years old and has never known a true ‘home’ and love. Lola has allergies and has to be on a specific brand food. She is very sweet and would just like a warm, loving home for the first time. She has no training but given some time will learn quickly. She lived with 2 male GSDs but right now seems more scared so acts defensively so would do best probably as an only dog (plus she deserves all the attention!) She is smart and very easily re-directed. Possibly with proper introductions and training she could learn to get along with another submissive dog. She would do best in a home without cats. 
If you would like to know more about Lola, please contact Laura at the shelter: 815-728-1462 or 815-382-1160."
(Info from Petfinder)


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Poor baby, I hope that she finds a forever and loving home.


----------

